# Bikebrille gecrasht - neue muss her...



## Silvermoon (13. August 2011)

Hab mir heute blöderweise und echt auf ne saublöde Weise meine geliebte Bikebrille gecrasht 
Jetzt muss natürlich so schnell wie möglich Ersatz her mit folgenden Kriterien:
- passend für schmale Köpfe - also nicht sooo mega wuchtig und groß
- idealerweise mit Wechselgläsern orange und klar
- und nicht teuer

Hat jemand nen guten Tipp evtl. mit Händlerangabe?
Brauche bis nächstes WE ne Neue - fahr nen Marathon mit und da machen sich Fliegen und sonstiges nicht so gut im Auge 

Meine alte Brille war von Alpina und hielt satte 7 Jahre (bis heute), aber fragt mich nicht welches Modell das mal war


----------



## Honigblume (13. August 2011)

Habe meine von Decathlon, klare GlÃ¤ser, orangene und eben dunkel getÃ¶nte GlÃ¤ser.
Da kein unterer Rand vorhanden ist wirkt sie auch nicht wuchtig. Gekostet hat sie, glaub ich, 12â¬, so um den Dreh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nevibikerin (13. August 2011)

Hallo,
habe noch eine gebrauchte Alpina Tri-Guard 20 mit weißen/gelben/getönten Gläsern. Die weißen Gläser haben gebrauchsspuren die anderen wurden nie benutzt. Die Brille ist wie gesagt nicht neu aber ohne Beschädigungen. Farbe: Weiß: Preis VB 10,- + Versand (inkl. Aufbewahrungsbox)
oder noch eine neue Uvex Crow pro small Pola in weiß. Gläser: weiß/orange/getönt und noch so eine pinke. inkl. Hartschalen Box. Preis VB 65,. Euro + Versand.
Welchen Marathon fährt du den? Bin nämlich auch am Wo.ende auf einem unterwegs evt. ist es ja der gleiche.


----------



## Silvermoon (13. August 2011)

Danke an Euch beiden, aber das Problem hat sich erledigt. Bin fündig geworden und zwar wird es diese hier werden:

https://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=23260;page=2;menu=1000,5,67;mid=361

Hoffe, sie kommt noch rechtzeitig - stand zumindest "versandfertig in 1-3 Werktagen" 

@Nevibikerin: ist der Bullau Bike Marathon am 21.August 
Wäre ja echt Zufall, wenn du da auch wärst...


----------



## Lyndwyn (14. August 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Danke an Euch beiden, aber das Problem hat sich erledigt. Bin fündig geworden und zwar wird es diese hier werden:
> 
> https://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=23260;page=2;menu=1000,5,67;mid=361



Kannst du dann mal berichten wie zufrieden du bist? Bin nämlich auch auf der Suche


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. August 2011)

Habe momentan die Swiss-Eye F16 im Auge da gibts eine günstig im Bikemarkt...hat sie jemand oder vllt zumindest die selbe Firma?
Bin auch offen für andere vorschläge 
Möchte auf jeden Fall eine mit Wechselgläsern,sollte nicht mehr als 40 euro kosten und für eher breite köpfe gedacht sein!


----------



## Silvermoon (14. August 2011)

Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr im Sommer auch mal eine Bikebrille der Marke Swiss Eye gekauft, das Modell hieß Outbreak S. 
http://www.swisseyeshop.com/sport/outbreak_s.htm
Hatte weiße Bügel und ganz leicht getönte Gläser, sehr schick, Paßform super. Leider hat sich nach kurzer Zeit die Tönung von den Gläsern gelöst und das nur vom reinigen  Da waren dann richtig Schlirren drauf, wo die Tönung einfach weg war. Diese scheint nur oberflächlich auf dem Glas bzw. Kunstoffgläsern verarbeitet zu sein. 
Das war total ärgerlich  
Denke mal, die hat das Reinigungsmittel im Brillenputztuch nicht vertragen. Das war halt echt blöd. Aber da denkste ja nicht dran, wenn du wie gewohnt mit diesen Tüchern putzt bzw. auch mal Antibeschlag drauf machst. Hätte ich nicht tun sollen... 
Aber sollte das so ne Brille nicht "aushalten" können?
Also, wieder meine altbewährte - Gott hab sie selig  - Alpina Brille benutzt, auch wenn die schon in die Jahre gekommen ist, aber sie hat den Brillenputztüchern immerhin standgehalten   (aber den Swiss Eye Belastbarkeitstest - siehe Link oben - wohl nicht *grins*)

Aber guck doch mal da - extra für breitere Köpfe 
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?pgc=2339:2340;content=7;navigation=1;menu=1000,5,67;mid=0

... das ist doch mal ne Auswahl  Sind auch günstigere Brillen mit bei, musste halt mal durchschauen...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. August 2011)

Gibt es einen Unterschied ob die Brillen am unteren Brillenrand geschlossen oder offen sind (sprich einen geschlossenen Rahmen haben )?
Oder ist das nur eine Frage des Geschmacks und der Optik 
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...5;page=8;menu=1000,5,67;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2 
Die finde ich vom Peis ganz interessant hat aber wie gesagt einen geschlossenen Rahmen
Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit diesen selbsttönenden Scheiben?Brauch ich da wirklich nur noch eine Brille für alle wetterverhältnisse?Sollte man da schon mehr Geld ausgeben damit man was ordentliches bekommt oder sind da die preisgünstigen wie diese hier https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...;page=10;menu=1000,5,67;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2   auch gut?
Wenn ihr eine Bille mit wechselgläsern habt,welche gläser benutzt ihr am häufigsten?Sprich welche sind am wichtigsten?Ich versteh zB nicht wo der Unterschied zwischen gelben und orangenen Gläsern sein soll 
Oje Fragen über Fragen 
Da ich mir aber mal was ordentliches gönnen möchte und nicht weiter mit der billig Sonnenbrille aus em Aldi durch die Gegend düsen möchte, will ich mir bei dem Kauf schon sicher sein


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. August 2011)

Ich hab ne Uvex mit selbsttönenden Gläsern. Ich war Anfangs echt super skeptisch, aber mittlerweile bin ich restlos begeistert! Es ist super, wenn man vom hellen in den Wald fährt, man muss nicht Gläster tauschen oder die Brille wegpacken, alles geht von ganz allein. Und im Gegensatz zu manch anderen sind die Gläster ungetönt wirklich fast ganz klar, also auch abends bzw. in der Dämmerung super zu fahren. Ich hab sie allerdings mit grauen Gläsern. 
www.uvex-sports.de/radsport/produkte/?pNavi=10&pModel=sphere
Was bei der Uvex noch besser ist, als bei der Alpina, die Bügel leiden nicht so schnell aus. Meine Alpina rutscht nur noch, was total nervt, die Uvex sitzt einfach super.


----------



## murmel04 (15. August 2011)

also ich habe auch eine Uvex und eine Alpina mit selbsttönenden Gläsern.

Und ich finde sie beide klasse. Hatte allerdings noch nie eine mit Wechselgläsern, stelle mir aber das andauernde wechseln nicht so toll vor.

Die Alpina wird meines erachtens sogar bei Sonnenschein etwas dunkler als die Uvex.

Sollte die Sonne doch mal wieder vom Himmel brennen, so wirklich ohne Wolken oder so, dann hab ich immer noch eine mit ganz dunklen Gläsern.

Muss allerdings dazu sagen, bin etwas lichtempfindlich, also hab im normalen Tagesleben recht schnell eine Sonnenbrille auf

lg


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. August 2011)

Hab mich generell mal hier im Forum umgesehen und für meinen Geldbeutel zwei Modelle gefunden,die beide eigentlich nur positive Bewertungen hatten
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1266/a39418/tri-guard-50-schwarz-rot.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1266/a3804/twist-three-schwarz-silber-orange-s1.html
Mir scheint,dass Alpina das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat besonders bei den günstigen Modellen 
Was haltet ihr von den Modellen?
Ich denk ich werd mir mal beide bestellen und erstma anprobieren und dann ausprobieren mit welcher ich besser klar komm.
Momentan ist die F16 von Swiss Eye unterwegs wobei die mir mit 52 euro eigentlich zu teuer ist,wollt sie mal testen und sehen ob sie passt,weil die hier im Bikemarkt angeboten wird Leider meldet sich derjenige nicht und komischerweise ist das Angebot von dezember 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (15. August 2011)

Ob Wechselgläser oder selbsttönende Gläser, das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen was er lieber hat.
Bei Alpina kannste im Prinzip nix verkehrt machen, die gehören zu den führenden Herstellern im Sportbrillenbereich. Von daher ist ein Kauf da nicht grade der Griff ins Klo.
Entscheide selbst, mit welcher Brille du besser klar kommst.
Hab hier nen Link gefunden, auf was man achten sollte, wenn man sich ne Sportbrille kaufen möchte: http://www.triathlon-tipps.de/radsportbrillen_gezielt_kaufen_si_320.html
Vielleicht hilft dir das bei deiner Entscheidung ein bißchen weiter  Fand ich ganz interessant die Seite.
...und klar, passen und gefallen sollte sie ja auch...

Wie ich schon schrieb, hielt meine Alpina satte 7 Jahre! Klar, ein Neukauf hätte evtl zur nächsten Saison angestanden, da die Brillengläser schon etwas verkratzt waren. Aber sie hätte noch locker bis nächstes Jahr oder gar länger gehalten, wenn die eigene Schusseligkeit nicht gewesen wäre 

Das mit der Swiss Eye Brille im Bikemarkt ist schon komisch  die Anzeige scheint wirklich von 2009 zu sein....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. August 2011)

Die Tri-Guard von Alpina hatte ich auch, hab sie aber gleich wieder auf Ebay weiterverkauft. Durch die gekrümmten Gläser hat die Brille total verzerrt, obwohl ja genau das Gegenteil beworben wurde. Beim Biken selber hat man das zwar nicht so gemerkt, aber wenn ich z.B. bei der Einkehr die Speisekarte lesen wollte, so war das schier unmöglich. Zum Test hab ich auch meinen Mann das probieren lassen, aber er hat es mir auch bestätigt. Auf die Dauer kriegt man davon echt Kopfweh.... Dann lieber paar EUR mehr ausgeben und ne gescheite Optik. Ich finde, dass die Gestelle von Uvex etwas solider gemacht sind wie die von Alpina. Aber mann muss ja echt schon froh sein, wenn man überhaupt was halbwegs vernünftiges für kleines Geld bekommt.


----------



## Silvermoon (16. August 2011)

So, heute ist meine Alpina Tri-Effect Brille gekommen (Sonntag bestellt - das ging echt schnell ). Macht auf mich nen ganz ordentlichen und guten Eindruck. Bequemer Sitz, das Wechseln der Gläser ist recht einfach und die sitzen gut im Rahmen drin. Auch die Nasenpads sind gut. 
Die Brillengläser umschließen die Augenpartie wirklich extrem weit zur Seite hin Richtung Ohr (so extrem war das bei meiner alten Alpina jetzt nicht).
Sieht aber bei meinem kleinen Gesicht nicht wuchtig und riesig aus.
Form ist also echt ok.
Hab sie heute noch nicht testen können, werde dieses aber morgen auf alle Fälle nachholen. Mal schauen, wie ich mit der Krümmung der Gläser zurechtkomme und ob es mich in irgendeiner Hinsicht beeinträchtigt.
Schaun mer mal....

Hmmm, stimmt schon, dass man für ne richtig gescheite Brille ordentlich löhnen muss. Aber manchmal geht so ein Teil auch mal durch Unachtsamkeit zu Bruch und dann wäre es verdammt ärgerlich, wenn man gerade ne 100,- Brille gecrasht hätte


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. August 2011)

Heute is die Swiss Eye F-16 gekommen,amazon is immer total schnell 
War total aufgeregt und hab sie sofort ausgepackt 
Erster Eindruck war ziemlich wuchtig,selbst in meinem "großen" Gesicht 
Leider hat sie so gar nicht gepasst  Zwischen Backe und Scheibe konnt ich locker den Zeigefinger dazwischen schieben und das Nasenpad war viel zu eng (auch ne breite Nase ) sodass die Brille viel zu hoch gesessen hat und ich mit den augenbrauen an die gläser gestoßen bin 
Wundert mich eigentlich dass sie sooo schlecht gepasst hat weil ich eigentlich ein brillengesicht hab und normal net viel probleme hab zB ne Sonnenbrille zu finden


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. August 2011)

So heute hab ich mich dann doch mal auf zum Fachhändler gemacht...
Hatte keinen Bock etliche Brillen zu bestellen bis ich die Richtige gefunden hab
War angeblich bei dem größten Geschäft hier im Saarland Allerdings fand ich den nicht so groß,aber vllt is das ja normal und ich hab nur ne falsche vorstellung 
Leider hatte er zB nur Uvex-Brillen wovon mir gerade die eine in der richtigen Preisklasse gepasst hat 
Es ist eine Uvex Blaze mit weißem Rahmen mit getönten und klaren Scheiben zum wechseln geworden 
http://image02.otto.de/pool/formatz/4777689.jpg 
Also ich muss sagen ich find sie echt schick  Sehr zierlich aber trotzdem groß genug. Hatte sie auf dem Heimweg gleich beim autofahren an  und bis jetzt gibts nix zu meckern
Morgen gehts dann zum Praxistest


----------



## Silvermoon (20. August 2011)

@ greenhorn-biker: Sieht gut aus - richtig schick 

Meine neue Alpina Tri Effect find ich echt klasse. Die Krümmung der Gläser stellt jetzt keinen nachteiligen Effekt dar, hab jetzt keine Probleme mit.Ganz im Gegenteil: es treibt mir bei Abfahrten nicht mehr die Tränen in die Augen wie bei der alten (und das waren keine Freudentränen ).
Für mich ist sie echt ok und hat ihren Praxistest bestanden.
Das Thema ist somit auf weiteres erst einmal wieder abgehakt. 
Zum Glück hatte die Suche ein schnelles und erfolgreiches Ende, gleich die erste Wahl war ein glücklicher Volltreffer  Wollte mich jetzt auch nicht "durchprobieren und - bestellen". Nächster Gang wären auch diverse Fachgeschäfte hier im Umkreis gewesen, welche aber preislich nicht immer mit den Internetanbietern mithalten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

